# X5 Remote window/sunroof closing



## Burtman (Jan 21, 2007)

Have a new 08 X5, per the owners manual you can open/close the windows/sunroof by using the remote key. I can open the windows/sunroof by pressing and holding down the unlock button. But when I press and hold the lock button on the remote nothing happens. Does any one else having this problem. I tried both key remotes and can not find anything stating that this needs to be set by the dealer ? Need Help !


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

If you are expecting the windows to roll up and the sunroof close, it won't happen due to safety reasons.


----------



## CaliColin (Jan 10, 2002)

It is likely that you can only CLOSE everything by inserting the key in the door keyhole, then turn to lock the car and let go. Then turn again in the same direction and hold. Watch what happens. I know, lame. I could only OPEN the windows using the unlock button on the key. Closing required key insertion. This was for an '01 3 series.


----------



## W.S. (Aug 29, 2006)

CaliColin said:


> It is likely that you can only CLOSE everything by inserting the key in the door keyhole, then turn to lock the car and let go. Then turn again in the same direction and hold. Watch what happens. I know, lame. I could only OPEN the windows using the unlock button on the key. Closing required key insertion. This was for an '01 3 series.


+2
(`97 528i and `04 530iA)


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

CaliColin said:


> It is likely that you can only CLOSE everything by inserting the key in the door keyhole, then turn to lock the car and let go. Then turn again in the same direction and hold. Watch what happens. I know, lame. I could only OPEN the windows using the unlock button on the key. Closing required key insertion. This was for an '01 3 series.


Same thing on my 05 X3.

Cheers


----------

